# Pearl Harbor (Hans Zimmer)



## themeworks (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## RogiervG (Apr 1, 2022)

feel too rushed.. because there is not a tempo flow, like in the original. (meaning: slight tempo changes here and there.. even within a bar; the human aspect so to speak. it's too fixed sounding.)
Sound itself it good though.. and nicely rescored.


----------



## ZenBYD (Apr 6, 2022)

sounds good… tempo wise you could import the original cue into a staff and then use the tempo map feature to get exactly the same tempo flow as the original


----------

